# Some of my antique, vintage and other thingies



## Istvan Szabo Ifj. (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm an avid collector of antique things, Type 1 vintage photos (mostly Grace Kelly), life mask, typewriter, old cameras, candlesticks, etc, etc...

Samples from my vintage photo archives (Each of them are around 60 years old originals and most of the pictures has their history on their back and can be read in the archives gallery. There you may find a few more pictures.);

Beautiful and extremely rare close up portrait features the famous actress Grace Patricia Kelly during a photo shoot for the 1952 United Artists film, "High Noon". The photo, serial #HIV-5-96, was released more than a month before the premier of her first significant film appearance, making it to one of her first publicity and portfolio photos.









On the Paramount Studio lot fragile lady, Grace Kelly having a little sport with Rosemary Clooney's Great Dane, Cuddles. This is one of my favorites. Her smile is simply brilliant. 









The well known, extremely rare and famous publicity photo of Alfred Hitchcock's "To Catch a Thief", presenting Lady Gracie as Frances Stevens with the iconic and elegant pearl necklace, which became the young lady's personal trademark style. While many mistakenly believes that the actual photo is from 1956, the original picture, this one, was made and released a year earlier, in 1955.









The beautiful life size life mask of Grace Kelly. While I've acquired this mask a time ago, this is the first time I've taken photographs about her, regardless it's one of my favorites and the pride of my tiny collection. The face casting was taken ca. 1954, during the time the young lady was an active actress. The mask measures approximately 13" high x 5" wide x 5" deep and unlike most life masks that are casting less or around ½ of the head, her mask goes beyond the ear as it is casting the ¾ of the lady's head, which is making this life mask even more accurate and beautiful. A great and decorative piece, her spirit is watching over me like a beautiful guardian, sleeping on a seemingly simple, but antique sapphire velvet pillow, which was owned by my family for generations. 



























As an author I always wanted a beautiful typewriter, and about two years ago I was able to acquire this 1939 Continental Typewriter which is in perfect condition, and which was sold by the first owner who rarely, but almost never used her. She is fully functional and she also has her own original manual and one-year warranty card, which dates to October 4, 1939. I believe no one has ever thought that she will outlive her warranty seventy-five times.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

You have some really neat stuff here.  Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

That's a remarkable collection! The life mask and the old typewriter, which apparently still has a functioning ribbon, are especially cool!


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful photos! I LOVE those old black and whites of movie stars. And the typewriter is to swoon for, too.


----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj. (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm glad you like them. My little typewriter had her 75th birthday on October 4 (Her original warranty what I also have was written on October 4, 1939.). I believe no one has ever thought that she will live this long and will outlive her warranty 75 times and in perfect condition.


----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj. (Dec 13, 2013)

This gorgeous, one of a kind, extremely rare picture has just arrived into my photo archives, but unlike the others, this one is a bit of a mystery, even to me as the date of image or origin is not known, and wasn't known by the previous owner either. My guess that it was taken in Lady Gracie's modelling era, sometimes between 1947-1953, presumably around 1951, and was one of her early portfolio pictures. The best is that this photo cannot be found on the internet, not even via reverse image search or else, and none of the other collectors knows anything about the origin of this picture either. It's an out of nowhere mystery Type 1 vintage photo in prime condition.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Really cool shot of the future princess.


----------



## christlewis (Oct 18, 2014)

That's beautiful and gorgeous.


----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj. (Dec 13, 2013)

My new beauties. The first one is a kind, but humble little angel's Christmas gift for humble me through time and space. This extremely sexy photo was signed by Lady Gracie in person and she has entrusted it for the care of Lois Elisabeth Philley (07/04/1921 - 11/10/1992), a telephone operator working at M-G-M and other studios between 1940 and mid-50s, to keep it in safe and secret, to after decades reach me and be my most beautiful Christmas present in 2014. It reminds me a bit for the ending of Back to the Future II; "You see, we've had this photo in our possession for the past sixty years. It was givin to us with explicit instructions that it be delivered to a young man of your description at this exact location, at this exact time." 

Special Thanks to Sandra Rae Philley (15/09/1946 -) and Joseph S. Hollinshead (17/08/1973 -), daughter and grandson of Lois Elisabeth and William Philley, for keeping this signed photo in safe for me in between 1992-2014.










And these beauties were my "From me to humble me" Christmas gifts, the Sapphire Guardian Twin Katana Blades. Unlike my other thingies what I've shared, these beauties were born in this year and are not antique or vintage blades. Still, they're my little treasures as I've designed them. These blades are two hand-forged Katanas, the Sapphire Guardians, which were forged specifically to me by a very talented blacksmith. They have a perfect balance, the blades are very sharp, has dual blood groves and were forged from the best 1095 steel. Gracefully elegant guardian blades.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Your photos of Grace Kelly are wonderful.  She certainly was stunning.


----------

